# Weight gain RP



## Orisathefattest (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi people. I would like to do role play with someone. The theme is weight gain. I prefer to play female feedee. Sometimes I can play male furry if you're interested. I have several OCs, but I can take characters from fandoms. Undertale, Deltarune, kung fu panda, helluva boss, jojo, zootopia, fnaf and others. Feel free to suggest me other fandoms that I might have forgotten or didn't know about.

Plot:
I can take absolutely any story, from fantasy adventures to space themes. College, cyberpunk, whatever setting you can think of. You can suggest almost any topic. If you don't have any ideas then don't worry, I can come up with something interesting too if you ask.

My kinks that I like and are always welcome:
 weight gain, clothes issue, stuck, complication of everyday life due to size or weight, mobility issues

can also act out: immobile, teasing, embarrassing situations, force feeding, cheating and manipulation, burps, sweating, overeating, stuffing

You can suggest anything else


Things I'm definitely against: death, bad end, health issues, heavy slob, scat, piss, shit and other nasty things, farting, bodily fluids and sexual themes (but I don't mind erotic situations or strong intimacy of characters, even if they are naked, not sex)

I know the list of unpleasant things is longer, but that doesn't mean I'm very picky. You don't have to have my favorite fetishes to play with me, I can compromise. Mutual gain allowed.


----------



## Orisathefattest (Mar 10, 2022)

~ bump


----------



## 47467red (Mar 13, 2022)

Howdy, this has caught my eye. Is it still open?


----------



## Orisathefattest (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes, it is


47467red said:


> Howdy, this has caught my eye. Is it still open?


----------



## ReillytheFenn (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm interested :3


----------



## Orisathefattest (Mar 31, 2022)

boop


----------



## Orisathefattest (Jul 15, 2022)

Bump


----------

